
Deep Voice: Real-Time Neural Text-To-Speech - danjoc
https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.07825
======
netinstructions
The samples are here - [http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-production-
quality-text...](http://research.baidu.com/deep-voice-production-quality-text-
speech-system-constructed-entirely-deep-neural-networks/)

For reference, other recent TTS implementation samples:

WaveNet - [https://deepmind.com/blog/wavenet-generative-model-raw-
audio...](https://deepmind.com/blog/wavenet-generative-model-raw-audio/)

SampleRNN -
[https://soundcloud.com/samplernn/sets](https://soundcloud.com/samplernn/sets)

And Char2Wav -
[http://www.josesotelo.com/speechsynthesis/](http://www.josesotelo.com/speechsynthesis/)

